# Anybody know these?



## Braki (15/2/18)

Saw a guy advertise these on Facebook. Apparently new brands. He is from CPT. 

Familiar? Safe?









Sent from my Samsung using Tapatalk


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (15/2/18)

What price is he asking ?


----------



## Clouds4Days (15/2/18)

Braki said:


> Saw a guy advertise these on Facebook. Apparently new brands. He is from CPT.
> 
> Familiar? Safe?
> 
> ...



Cutwood is not a new juice they been around for a good few years and is made in the USA.
If im not mistaken i think mystique nectar is a local range.

Price point is usually a good way to distinguish a fake but it is not a bulletproof approach, as the guy could always charge you RRP of the authentic product when it is actually a fake juice.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Braki (15/2/18)

Here are the prices











Sent from my Samsung using Tapatalk


----------



## Clouds4Days (15/2/18)

Braki said:


> Here are the prices
> 
> 
> 
> ...



@method1 and @zandernwn do you know of this as i see they selling your juices too.


----------



## Clouds4Days (15/2/18)

@Braki R30 for 10ml and R80 for 30ml of cutwood juice is too good to be true.
And as far as i know cutwood doesn't sell juice in 10ml unless they do now because of EU standards.

Maybe someone else can comment on the 10ml. But as for pricing its too cheap to be authentic.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (15/2/18)

Clouds4Days said:


> @Braki R30 for 10ml and R80 for 30ml of cutwood juice is too good to be true.
> And as far as i know cutwood doesn't sell juice in 10ml unless they do now because of EU standards.
> 
> Maybe someone else can comment on the 10ml. But as for pricing its too cheap to be authentic.



10ml due to EU standards yes

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Braki (15/2/18)

If anybody wants the guys name just inbox me. Hope I didn't start a war. 

Was just surprised seeing someone advertising on a Westcoast Facebook page. Kinda excited. No courier fees. 

Sent from my Samsung using Tapatalk


----------



## Clouds4Days (15/2/18)

Braki said:


> If anybody wants the guys name just inbox me. Hope I didn't start a war.
> 
> Was just surprised seeing someone advertising on a Westcoast Facebook page. Kinda excited. No courier fees.
> 
> Sent from my Samsung using Tapatalk




Its a good thing you brought it up and shared your findings, thank you. Its important that we get it cleared if these juices are in fact authentic or fake especially the local juices (Hardwicks and Puffy Puffs)

I dont want to stir the pot and jump to conclusions but its important the local manufacturers give us the thumbs up first on this one.

Reactions: Agree 4 | Creative 1


----------



## method1 (15/2/18)

Doesn't look familiar to me, please pm me details, thanks.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (15/2/18)

method1 said:


> Doesn't look familiar to me, please pm me details, thanks.



@Braki

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Room Fogger (15/2/18)

@Braki , if it looks too good to be true it usually is, especially if they are selling way under what a shop would charge. 

The main problem with suspected cloned juices like this being sold as originals is that you have no idea what actually was used in manufacturing the, and some may even be harmful to your health!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Room Fogger (15/2/18)

I bough mystic nectar sphinx to try and it was R160 for 30 ml, 2 for R140 sounds iffy to me, unless he is the mixer.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jm10 (15/2/18)

Room Fogger said:


> @Braki , if it looks too good to be true it usually is, especially if they are selling way under what a shop would charge.
> 
> The main problem with suspected cloned juices like this being sold as originals is that you have no idea what actually was used in manufacturing the, and some may even be harmful to your health!



Is there nothing in this world that people dont try to clone and pawn of as “original” . In Umhlanga there is a shop selling LV bags for R3000 each, fake as chips but she is convinced they are originals even after showing her pricing from LV. @Room Fogger is right on the money with “if its too good to be true”


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance (16/2/18)

https://www.cuttwood.com/authentic-cuttwood-general/

Resistance is futile


----------



## Resistance (16/2/18)

Someone had some cuttwood juice on this forum In a thread somewhere not sure think its @Rob Fisher maybe we must ask him either way he knows his imports

Resistance is futile


----------



## zandernwn (16/2/18)

Kindly pm me the details so we can look into it. Unless its an established brick and mortar store or online shop then we did not supply them. (i suspect this guy may have purchased clearance stock somehwere and is now retonf to s99a fee bulcks selling it off

I am not aware of any cloned Xhype products in circulation

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (16/2/18)

Resistance said:


> Someone had some cuttwood juice on this forum In a thread somewhere not sure think its @Rob Fisher maybe we must ask him either way he knows his imports
> 
> Resistance is futile



Yip I used to vape Cuttwood a few years back... I really liked thier Monster Melons. There was a lot of clone Cuttwood around so be careful.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (16/2/18)

So will all the clones out there it would be safer to buy from a respected vendor.

Resistance is futile

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## BATMAN (16/2/18)

At those prices they have to be fake.

My personal fear is that we all know that,so im assuming that the guys doing the fakes also know it.
It may just be a matter of time before they up their prices and then theres no way to differentiate between some of them.

Or perhaps they may just be stupid and keep their pricing the same..

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre (16/2/18)

Resistance said:


> So will all the clones out there it would be safer to buy from a respected vendor.
> 
> Resistance is futile


To be more precise - a supporting vendor on here, which opens up a wonderful further channel in addition to a largely proven record.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Braki (16/2/18)

What worries me is that for instance the Westcoast is small and people are not very well informed in this parts. I'm sure there are some that do their research. But if you start selling fakes people will buy it and then they have a bad experience and Vaping gets a bad name. Like the only shop around her sells these weird imported no name brand goods. 

I for one as a noobie got excited when I saw there's a shop and luckily I went and did my research. I don't know how many vapers are around this part of the world. But I think a well reputed supplier who opens a small shop in this part of the country may just make some serious money.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance (16/2/18)

Braki said:


> What worries me is that for instance the Westcoast is small and people are not very well informed in this parts. I'm sure there are some that do their research. But if you start selling fakes people will buy it and then they have a bad experience and Vaping gets a bad name. Like the only shop around her sells these weird imported no name brand goods.
> 
> I for one as a noobie got excited when I saw there's a shop and luckily I went and did my research. I don't know how many vapers are around this part of the world. But I think a well reputed supplier who opens a small shop in this part of the country may just make some serious money.


I would say a good franchise opportunity for you and @Hooked to look into

Resistance is futile

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Hooked (16/2/18)

Braki said:


> If anybody wants the guys name just inbox me. Hope I didn't start a war.
> 
> Was just surprised seeing someone advertising on a Westcoast Facebook page. Kinda excited. No courier fees.
> 
> Sent from my Samsung using Tapatalk



@Braki The Mystic Nectar juices are not new at all. I bought Silkworm a few months back and at that time the others in the pic were on the market as well. 

Interesting that it was posted on a WC page. WC doesn't seem to have many vapers, judging by the absence of vape shops - or my absence of knowledge of them! Which FB page is it? If you don't want to post the name here could you PM me? I'd like to see what's going on... I've got to be at the centre of the action, you understand!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (16/2/18)

Braki said:


> If anybody wants the guys name just inbox me. Hope I didn't start a war.
> 
> Was just surprised seeing someone advertising on a Westcoast Facebook page. Kinda excited. No courier fees.
> 
> Sent from my Samsung using Tapatalk



If it's legit then no courier fees is a BIG plus!


----------



## Mida Khan (16/2/18)

The price just doesn't sound right.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Resistance (17/2/18)

On that same topic I saw milkman 30ml going for 65bucks

Resistance is futile

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Irfaan Ebrahim (19/2/18)

Cut wood is fake brother 

Sent from my VTR-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## daniel craig (19/2/18)

According to Cuttwood, there aren't any distributors in SA therefore to be certain that your Cuttwood juice is legit, you have to buy it from a reputable dealer. There are a ton of cloned Malaysian juices, Pancake Man, Milkman, Cuttwood available and if you just see the price, you'll know its fake.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Braki (20/2/18)

Found another one I haven't seen on the forums. (Think I should stop being on Facebook so much)

https://www.grootbekliquids.com/

Yes? No?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (20/2/18)

Braki said:


> Found another one I haven't seen on the forums. (Think I should stop being on Facebook so much)
> 
> https://www.grootbekliquids.com/
> 
> Yes? No?



I've haven't heard of them but we all need to know about other vendors / juices, so keep up the good work! You have henceforth been dubbed The Vendestigator (Vendor + Investigator)!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Braki (20/2/18)

Hooked said:


> I've haven't heard of them but we all need to know about other vendors / juices, so keep up the good work! You have henceforth been dubbed The Vendestigator (Vendor + Investigator)!



 I feel honored! Thank you @Hooked

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## franshorn (20/2/18)

Plenty fakes around, and the market is even bigger.

Friday night I was mixing some liquid, and my wife saw a wanted add on one of her facebook groups of a guy looking for juice, and he was willing to pay R90 for 100ml of juice. 
Depending on the recipe, I cannot even mix my own juice for that.

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Braki (4/3/18)

Two more on Facebook. Prices are tempting. 









Sent from my Samsung using Tapatalk


----------



## Clouds4Days (4/3/18)

Braki said:


> Two more on Facebook. Prices are tempting.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



These juices are not fake but are guys that diy and are trying to make some extra bucks.
You run two risks though buying juice from these guys.

1. You have no idea who they are and how clean they are so for all you know they could be mixing there juice in their Garage next to their open bottle of meth spirits. (I may be over exaggerating but always better to think the worst first then to suffer the worst latter)

2. They are in it to make some extra bucks and at the price their mixes are probably a one or two concentrate mix so your Mango Delux may taste a bit like Mango infused with toilet water.

If one wants to save some cash on juice what i suggest is chat to some of the diy guys on the forum and let them help you to get started through the one shot/hardshot route.

It really is such a easy way of mixing up and your juice will cost you much less .
All you will need to mix up a hardshot/oneshot is -
1.VG
2.PG
3.Nic
4.Your Hardshot/One Shot
5.Scale

Thats it.. Nothing else and there are currently so many great juices available in this form with even more coming on a monthly basis.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Braki (4/3/18)

Clouds4Days said:


> These juices are not fake but are guys that diy and are trying to make some extra bucks.
> You run two risks though buying juice from these guys.
> 
> 1. You have no idea who they are and how clean they are so for all you know they could be mixing there juice in their Garage next to their open bottle of meth spirits. (I may be over exaggerating but always better to think the worst first then to suffer the worst latter)
> ...



Thanks @Clouds4Days  I actually placed an order for DIY stuffs on Friday. So should get them by Tuesday. I ordered some premixed concentrates and single concentrates from the reputable suppliers. So hoping I will get this right the first try.

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Raindance (4/3/18)

Braki said:


> Two more on Facebook. Prices are tempting.


@Braki, Facebook is good for two things. Bulls#!t and lies. Rather not invest in anything advertised on a medium with such a reputation.

Regards

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Clouds4Days (4/3/18)

Braki said:


> Thanks @Clouds4Days  I actually placed an order for DIY stuffs on Friday. So should get them by Tuesday. I ordered some premixed concentrates and single concentrates from the reputable suppliers. So hoping I will get this right the first try.



Thats awesome, im glad to hear. Is this your first diy purchase?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Braki (4/3/18)

Clouds4Days said:


> Thats awesome, im glad to hear. Is this your first diy purchase?



Yes  Nervous as hell. Going the weight route so got a scale as well. Read all the primers and watched YouTube videos galore. Still nervous cause the ratios is still Greek to me. But I will figure it out.... I hope

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Raindance (4/3/18)

Braki said:


> Yes  Nervous as hell. Going the weight route so got a scale as well. Read all the primers and watched YouTube videos galore. Still nervous cause the ratios is still Greek to me. But I will figure it out.... I hope


If you have any questions or need help, just ask, me or many others here will be glad to assist. Just say the word.

Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Clouds4Days (4/3/18)

Braki said:


> Yes  Nervous as hell. Going the weight route so got a scale as well. Read all the primers and watched YouTube videos galore. Still nervous cause the ratios is still Greek to me. But I will figure it out.... I hope



No dont stress yourself out about it. After your first mix you will realise what was i stressed about 

The only thing i can stress to you about is dont wing it terms of recipes (i did this when i started and got put off diy for about 4 months). Find a recipe to your flavour profile you enjoy and mix that up

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Braki (4/3/18)

Clouds4Days said:


> No dont stress yourself out about it. After your first mix you will realise what was i stressed about
> 
> The only thing i can stress to you about is dont wing it terms of recipes (i did this when i started and got put off diy for about 4 months). Find a recipe to your flavour profile you enjoy and mix that up



My problem is I havent been exposed to a lot of flavours yet. So not sure yet what I really like. I got a nutty popcorn and strawberry donut that I constantly refill into my Pico and Smok. I ordered one of those sample boxes so hope I get a taste of other flavours to see which way to go. Then I'll get my arsenal ready for the DIY flavors I like. For now I bought basics to mix 1/2 flavor recipes.



Raindance said:


> If you have any questions or need help, just ask, me or many others here will be glad to assist. Just say the word.
> 
> Regards



Thank you @Raindance I will probably bombard you guys with a lot of questions still

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Raindance (4/3/18)

Braki said:


> My problem is I havent been exposed to a lot of flavours yet. So not sure yet what I really like. I got a nutty popcorn and strawberry donut that I constantly refill into my Pico and Smok. I ordered one of those sample boxes so hope I get a taste of other flavours to see which way to go. Then I'll get my arsenal ready for the DIY flavors I like. For now I bought basics to mix 1/2 flavor recipes.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you @Raindance I will probably bombard you guys with a lot of questions still


Go ahead, make our day! LOL.

Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------

